
Dubai wants to debut autonomous flying drones as soon as this July - xbmcuser
http://mashable.com/2017/02/13/dubai-ehang-drone-taxis/#54tQhC0LUOqX
======
FabHK
Err... From the article:

> EHang isn't the only name in the "flying car" game, but it looks to be the
> furthest along.

Seriously? I've only ever seen evidence of an eHang 184 actually flying just
months ago, and those were unmanned flights.

The Volocopter has had manned flights for nearly a year, and seems an
altogether better design (way more redundancy, ballistic parachute, rotors not
placed to break your legs, 2 pax, etc.)

[http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/](http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/)

------
letsgodigitally
Cool info

